# Forfeiting blocks well within 45 minutes before start - any negative effect?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I’ve forfeited tons of blocks this week either because I didn’t feel like doing them or I had other things to do. Is there any negative effect on your account or the offers you get if you forfeit a lot? All forfeits are well before 45 minutes before start time, some I forfeited a whole day before. Is it only if it’s within 45 minutes that it has a negative effect on your account?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Only forfeiting with less than 45 minutes should hurt you. There may be limits that we don’t know about. For instance, if you forfeited, say, 20 shifts in a row without actually working one, that could invite an inquiry.


----------

